# Master Dimmer Remote for Sconces and Cans



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

OK. My next question. I hope to contribute back when my theater is finished.

I'm going to install 4 sconces (2 on each side) and six recessed (cans) in the ceiling. I want to control all of these lights simultaneously with either a URC-R50 remote I already have or an iPad. What kind of controller do I need for this to wire all the lights to it?

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

If all the lights will be in one zone (all on or off and at the same dimming level at all times) then all you need to control it with infrared is a lutron maestro IR dimmer. To control it with an ipad you'd need to add an ip to ir box like this.

There are a lot more complicated options, but so far those are the cheapest if you only have one zone.


----------



## Seawater (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for your response. I think I'll go that route...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I use this too, and have my URC programmed to control it. Very happy with the results.


----------

